# Big Smoke Chicago



## Starsky (Mar 29, 2007)

*Chicago Big Smoke*

Schlep and I are heading to the Big Smoke tuesday night at the Hyatt Regency in Rosemont Illinois. Last years show was excellent. Can't hardly wait!


----------



## tekeeladude-cl (Mar 13, 2007)

I Goggled this one....here's a link to Big Smoke Chicago. 
Wish I could make it there...it looks like you are going to have a great time.


----------



## terrasco-cl (Mar 4, 2007)

Man does that sound like fun!


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Starsky, that will be killer! Make sure to take some pics so us poor sots that can't go can live a little bit vicariously through you! Really hope you and Shlep enjoy the "Smoke"!


CD


----------



## Schlep (Mar 25, 2007)

Really looking forward to this. Last year was a blast! We have about 5 or 6 other guys joining us form Belicoso Cigar Lounge. They also have Big Smokes in New York and Las Vegas. I'd like ot try the New York one in November.


----------



## Cigar Jockey-cl (Apr 9, 2006)

Went to Vegas in 2000 & Atlanta in 2001.
Boy they've jacked the prices about $60 since then.


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

Starsky said:


> Schlep and I are heading to the Big Smoke tuesday night at the Hyatt Regency in Rosemont Illinois. Last years show was excellent. Can't hardly wait!


Nice...man im jealous...


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

oh man you guys are goign to have fun. I'm def. going with you next year!


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

Ceedee said:


> Starsky, that will be killer! Make sure to take some pics so us poor sots that can't go can live a little bit vicariously through you! Really hope you and Shlep enjoy the "Smoke"!
> 
> CD


Definately take some photos...we need to see this.


----------



## Topper (Apr 9, 2007)

Hey Schlep are you going to run into Rocky again?


----------



## Schlep (Mar 25, 2007)

Yes he's gonna be there.


----------



## Topper (Apr 9, 2007)

Schlep said:


> Yes he's gonna be there.


Tell him Hi for me will ya. Maybe I will get an invite back in Oct.:lol: (If there is any rum left)


----------



## Schlep (Mar 25, 2007)

The Big Smoke was awesome as always. Here's a few pics I got.
We also hooked up with Rocky and Joe Gannascoli for a nite on the town after the event.

Pic 1 Me & Carlito Fuente

Pic 2 Me & Joe Gannascoli (Vito Spatafore on the Sporano's)

Pic 3 Me & None of your business

Pic 4 Me & Tim Ozgener (CAO Cigars)


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

Hey those are some great pics! Looks like it was a great one!


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Schlep, that is awesome! I can tell you had an amazing time! Thanks for sharing man!

CD


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

Schlep said:


> The Big Smoke was awesome as always. Here's a few pics I got.
> We also hooked up with Rocky for a nite on the town after the event.


Love those...nothing like some cloudy pics. Definately some herfing going on.


----------



## Topper (Apr 9, 2007)

WTG Schlep. Man you know how to hurt a guy. LOL


----------



## Starsky (Mar 29, 2007)

You'll notice that I'm not in any of the pictures cuz somebody has to be the camera man! Our night out on the town with Rocky and Joe was excellent. Both of them are very down to earth. I gotta admit that getting the red carpet treatment from the establishment we partied at was very cool! Wish you had been there Topper.


----------



## Topper (Apr 9, 2007)

Hey was Rocky's girl there? Talk about hot :sweat:


----------



## terrasco-cl (Mar 4, 2007)

Sweet. The only thing as good as pictures of cigars is people having fun smoking cigars.


----------



## Topper (Apr 9, 2007)

This is the only pic I have of her.


----------

